# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  El 2011 se perfila como el año más cálido en Catalunya y España

## sergi1907

Ha habido una temperatura media de 1,5 grados superior a los valores que se utilizan de referencia, rompiendo así el récord que ostentaba 2006.

Barcelona. (Efe).- A la espera de los datos de diciembre, 2011 se perfila como el año más cálido en Catalunya y en España desde que se recoge información, con una temperatura media -entre el 1 de enero y el 30 de noviembre- 1,5 grados superior a los valores que se utilizan de referencia, superando el récord que ostentaba 2006.

Según datos de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET), la temperatura media en el conjunto de España en este periodo ha sido de 16,7º, o lo que es lo mismo 1,49º por encima del valor medio de referencia (una centésima por debajo de la alcanzada en Catalunya), mientras que 2006 cerró con una temperatura media de 16,67º.

El delegado de la AEMET en Catalunya, Antonio Conesa, ha explicado este martes en rueda de prensa que en todos los meses de 2011 (a excepción de julio, que fue excepcionalmente frío, con -0,9º grados por debajo de la media) se ha producido esta anomalía térmica positiva, aunque destacan, sobre todo, los registros de abril y noviembre, periodos en los que la temperatura media fue, respectivamente, 3,9º y 2,7º superior.

Conesa, que ha señalado que hay que remontarse a 1945 para encontrar un abril tan cálido como el de 2011, ha recordado que en Lleida el 9 de abril pasado el mercurio alcanzó unos sorprendentes 33 grados centígrados.

En los meses de septiembre, octubre y noviembre, la temperatura media ha superado en Catalunya 2,4º los valores de referencia (llegando a los 3 grados en las comarcas pirenáicas de Lleida).

En cuanto a lo que resta de 2011, diciembre ha sido también cálido en sus dos primeras semanas, y a pesar del frío puntual registrado en los últimos días, las previsiones apuntan que el termómetro volverá a subir, sin grandes precipitaciones de nieve, por lo que todo indica que la temperatura media también estará por encima de los valores de referencia (1971-2000) convirtiendo este año en el más cálido de la serie histórica.

En lo que va de siglo, la temperatura media de cada año ha estado siempre por encima de los valores de referencia (especialmente en los años 2003, 2006, 2009 y ahora 2011), mientras que el último año que estuvo por debajo fue el de 1993, ejercicio en el que la media no superó los 15º.

En cuanto a las precipitaciones, entre enero y noviembre de 2011 se han acumulado de media en Catalunya 654 litros por metro cuadrado, lo que supone un superávit de un 4 por ciento con respecto a los valores de referencia, aunque con grandes oscilaciones entre comarcas.

En la depresión de las comarcas de Lleida y el interior de Tarragona las lluvias han dejado en este periodo unos 300 litros por metro cuadrado (un 80 % de los valores normales), frente a los 1.400 en puntos de las comarcas de Girona, donde se ha logrado un superávit puntual superior al 60 % en estas zonas de la mitad oriental de Catalunya).

Por meses, las precipitaciones más abundantes de 2011 en Catalunya se registraron en marzo (llovió un 274 % del valor normal, en el que ha sido el mes más húmedo desde 1974) y en noviembre (el más lluvioso desde 1983, y con unas precipitaciones un 220 % superiores).

Por el contrario, el pasado agosto se puede calificar como muy seco en el conjunto de Catalunya, con una media de tan sólo 16 litros por metro cuadrado de precipitaciones, lo que se tradujo en un déficit hídrico del 73 % con respecto a la media.

De cara a los próximos meses de invierno, las predicciones de la AEMET no prevén alteraciones con tendencias significativas respecto a los valores normales en las temperaturas, mientras que en las precipitaciones se aprecia que éstas estarán por debajo de las normales en la mitad occidental peninsular y que serán normales en el resto de España. 

http://www.lavanguardia.com/medio-am...-y-espana.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Lo es, lo es. Y el Otoño uno de los más secos.
Está la cosa chunga...
Ya os contaré.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues no sé de donde tomarán los datos... porque vamos.

Llevamos unos cuantos de años que no hacen las calores de antes, me acuerdo de hace unos años cuando los termómetros llegaban en verano fácilmente a los 44 y 45º que había que meterse en la bañera con agua fría porque era imposible estar fuera en la calle y estos últimos años no los he visto por encima de los 42º.

Y con respecto al frío, lo mismo. Yo he llegado a ver -7 en el termómetro de la terraza el día que cayó aquella helada tremenda que reventó las tuberías y demás, y estos últimos años no he visto bajar de -3 o -4º.

----------


## perdiguera

Ya sabes con las estadísticas se puede decir lo que se quiera.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pues no sé de donde tomarán los datos... porque vamos.
> 
> Llevamos unos cuantos de años que no hacen las calores de antes, me acuerdo de hace unos años cuando los termómetros llegaban en verano fácilmente a los 44 y 45º que había que meterse en la bañera con agua fría porque era imposible estar fuera en la calle y estos últimos años no los he visto por encima de los 42º.
> 
> Y con respecto al frío, lo mismo. Yo he llegado a ver -7 en el termómetro de la terraza el día que cayó aquella helada tremenda que reventó las tuberías y demás, y estos últimos años no he visto bajar de -3 o -4º.


Las temperaturas no han sido extremas, pero sí es verdad, que no han sido bajas que digamos.
Porque dos o tres días haga 4ºC bajo  cero no significa que haya sido frío.
Por otro lado, este año sí estoy deacuardo en que ha sido más cálido, solo hay que recordad que en Abril llegamos a los 40ºC, y que hoy sin ir más lejos hemos llegado a los 19ºC. Y todo apunta a que esto se acentuará.
Y también que este año vamos a acabar muy por debajo de la media en cuanto a precipitaciones.
Solo es cuestión de analizarlo más detalladamente.

----------


## sergi1907

Por aquí la sensación es de que, aunque no se han alcanzado las temperaturas tan altas de otros años, el verano ha sido excesivamente largo.

Y hoy se ha podido pasear tranquilamente sin chaqueta, eso sí desde media tarde estamos sufriendo un auténtico vendabal.

----------

